# Period



## NotToday (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking back, when my body was normal, I sometimes used to have leaky gas issues only on the first day of my period. I was involuntary expelling very foul smelling gas.The main sensation that I felt then and at times still feel today is tingling/goosbumps of the buttock before gas escapes. For years this happened and I thought it was a normal symptom of my period since periods tend to lossen poop, but now I experience it all the time and especially with moderate to high levels of stress/anxiety.I'm curious if any woman here has had a similar experience.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im not a woman but when it began i only had leaky gas/ burning sensation in the morning, right after BM. But in half an hour it was gone.


----------

